# Microchip anuncia el nuevo "PIC18F4XK20 Starter Kit"



## Meta (Oct 10, 2008)

Hola:

*Todos conocemos que los Starter Kit suelen der los del PIC32. Por el éxito que aparenta tener los PIC32 que son nuevos, ahora hacen para los PIC18F. En el futuro no se si sacarán algo más modelos.*







_Sagitrón, distribuidor para España y Portugal de Microchip Technology, anuncia una nueva herramienta de desarrollo para los nuevos microcontroladores de la familia PIC18F4X/2XK20 que contiene todo lo necesario para empezar a explorar las altas prestaciones y versatilidad de estos nuevos microcontroladores, el " PIC18F4XK20 Starter Kit " (DM164124).

Este kit, incluye un PICkit™ 2 que nos permitirá poder programar y hacer debugger sobre el circuito,  una pantalla OLED de 128x64 píxeles, un cristal externo de 32.768Khz, 4 pulsadores de control, 1 pulsador de MCLR, 8 LEDs, un potenciómetro, una memoria EEPROM Serie de 1024KB, un Jumper para poder abrir el circuito para mediciones de corriente, una entrada y una salida de audio analógicas con control de ganancia de entrada, y de un sensor de temperatura MCP9700.

Para el debugger y programación del micro, la placa dispone de dos posibles conexiones; por un lado tenemos un conector de 6 pines para programar desde el PICkit™ 2 incluido en el Kit, y por otro lado disponemos de un conector RJ-11 mediante el cual podremos conectar directamente otro tipo de dispositivos debugger o grabadores como por ejemplo un ICD-2.

El kit, puede ser alimentado de dos maneras: mediante una conector coaxial de 2,5mm con un rango de tensiones entre 5-12V, ó mediante el propio PICkit™ 2 incluido en el kit.

El Kit viene con un CD-ROM que incluye:

– PIC18F4XK20 Starter Kit User’s Guide
– PIC18F4XK20 schematics and layout
– Programming lessons
– Labs and demo software source code
– PIC18F4XK20/2XK20 data sheets
– 25LC1024 data sheet_

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en535806

*¿Qué opinas? ¿Realmente vale la pena?*

Ya que son del 18F y no PIC32, me gustaría probarlo.


----------

